# kitten milk for kits help



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

I had a litter of 11 ferrets but thix last week have lost 2 they are 6 weeks old seemed to be feeding fine and feeding on solids fine the only thing I could think of is mum started to get dirty toilet habits not using the litter tray and going everywere and sleeping in her litter tray when it was dirty I am cleaning it 6-7 times a day could they have become ill from this? Can the be fed royal canine babycat milk they are so hungry all the time I dnt think they are getting enough from mum and are really tiny


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

What do you feed the kits??? as at their age the mothers milk will be drying up hence if they are relying on her for food they will then die as she can't provide, my advice would be, get them some lactol (pets at home sell it) and some fine mince meat, drizzle the lactol on the mince and then they will eat, scrambled egg would be good too.


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

Today I have been giving them royal canine baby cat milk as I had some in the cupboard I also put a bowl of moist ferret feast which they have had since 3 weeks old in with them today they are eating the food and they are drink about 10ml of milk every feed when mum was feeding them they tummys did not feel full today they do


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I would try them with some raw meat, mince, or scrambled eggs they will eat 3-4 times a day.


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok do I have to cook the mince and when you say scrambled egg domi make it with milk or just the egg your replies are really appreciated its a great help


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they can have it raw, a lot of people feed ferrets raw meat, this is a lot easier for the kits to eat and they cant choke at all, I would use the mince to fatten them up, you can use the milk to make the egg they will eat it. Places like Aldi are good for the mince. 2.50 for 750g


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have give them the mince they are eating that. Do I use there powdered milk for the scrambled egg or ours? Also I am feeding them milk every 2 hours is this to much for there age there about the size of a hamster sorry for all the questions this was all unexpected the people I got her from said she was spayed


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you can use the powdered milk to make it, you could leave a dish of milk (shallow) for the to drink from whenever they like, the mother could have it when ever she wanted too, unless she gets loose then you could just give her water in a dish, its a lot easier then using a bottle for her so she is more likely to drink more and keep hydrated.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

have you got some scales? you could start weighing the kits each day and then you can be sure they are gaining weight and doing well.


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have had to take mum out as she doesnt want to know anymore since I started feeding them she is not settling and trying to escape from the cage all the time . All the rest of thenkits bare one seem to be guzzling the milk down im having real trouble with the other little fella not drinking a lot and I was just cleaning them and he was sick I will fish my scales out and weigh them all tonight to be fair I didnt think of doing that great idead thank you again


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

maybe place the smaller one back with mum? does she have milk? could you house the more weaker one in a separate cage, like a small hamster cage type cage if they are very small. you could offer him soaked alpha ferret feast warm too, just pour boiling water over them, wait till soaked, then you could pour excess water off and then put milk on them? as milk is a taste he will associate with food.


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have been giving them soaked ferrets feast and mince alternating them along with mince heres a few pictures of them just so you can see the little cuties lol I have also put the milk in like you said and they have been drinking themselves


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww they are quite small aren't they, I would just keep food available all the time changing 3-4 times a day. Milk I would offer 24/7 until they get stronger as its all fat and calories for them, do you know if the mother has milk, I would give her some mince too to help build her up.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you could offer a dish of water too so they can choose what they like. I would put them in a small cage, so they basically can eat/sleep and go to the loo, you want them to save as much energy as possible at this stage.


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have just weighed them my smallest one is 3oz and my biggest is 8 oz so a big difference they are in like a small rabbit cage indoor one so not much room to run around in  have just checked mum she has got milk let put tried putting one with her and shes not letting them latch on


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

do you have a small cat carrier -whats that in Grams im no good with oz or a hamster cage?


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

3 oz in grams around 85ish. 8 oz 220ish this is the baby in the middle picture with tongue out. I do have a carrier its not much smaller maybe I could use a box or something


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah if you think he will get pushed out then it maybe best to separate him. He will need kept warm though is it a boy or girl the smaller one.


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

Its a little boy i will put a fleece blanket in with him, he is always sleeping i have to wake him up to have something to eat that's if he eats at all i use a sryine to feed him just to make sure he is getting something


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah id do that every 2 hours with him. keep him hydrated, then he may get strong enough to eat. he is extremely small is he the only one that small


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

the next ones up weigh 113grams(boy) 141(boy) so there all pretty tiny although since ii have started feeding them there tummys seem fatter


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the others should be fine, he maybe fine the smaller boy if you can get him hydrated and stronger to eat, it sounds like you may of caught him just in time, have they had warm egg yet? made sloppy ish


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

I haven't tried the egg yet i will go get some this week


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

bet they will like it, they will like frying steak too if you cut it in very small bits so its easy for them to chew.


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

hi dkdream just to let you know they absolutely loved the scrambled egg even the little one had a bit can they eat it everyday?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah as its cooked they can have it, they may also like chopped up ox heart in small cubes, that always goes down well for kits.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I would feed them meals 4 times a day, and give them the egg last thing at night as its warm on their tummies and will help them settle and sleep.


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

ok thank you, your a star I really appreciate your help


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

have you weighed them again? as you should start to see a difference


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

going to weigh them all today went on a shopping spree of meat yesterday I couldn't find ox heart so I got lamb they wolfed it back today they have pigs liver. We had to do an emergency vet dash yesterday as one was liveless but still conscious and very very hot we got to the vets and he perked up a bit they gave him some antibiotics and rehydration solution she said he may have been limb through a siezer and he seemed better she thinks he has a infection was on my 1.00am feed and he was very hot again when I picked him up and agitated then he started what they vet said having a seizer but he seems ok on this feed just having to syrine him due to not wanting it so at the mo we are taking 1 step forward and two back lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww, you can only give the liver once a week though as its so rich, you can soak some dry for them too now they are eating better and chewing. 

Was it the weak little boy?


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

ok thank you . No it was one of the bigger ones out of all of them going to re weigh them all today with digital scales as my other ones don't say they have put on anything at least with the digital I can have a better reading


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

ok thank you . No it was one of the bigger ones the weak boy is drinking and eating him self bit slow on eating but I put him aside so the other don't take it from him


----------

